# Walnut vs. Maple Cutting Boards



## alisoncallaway (Jul 17, 2015)

I am a newlywed and starting our new kitchen, I want a good cutting board set up. I like leaving out a cutting board, so was thinking one large end grain walnut, since that matches our cabinets, but I read that walnut fades overtime and looks old fast. Does it fade in the middle and show scratching? As opposed to maple, which is already light colored.

Walnut is also more expensive, but I like that it matches our dark kitchen.

I like idea of having cutting board by the sink, but if I'm not putting it away, is that bad? Is it better to have it with feet, or a little thicker of wood?

So we would need one (maybe this big one we leave out) for vegetables and bread, another one for raw meat and fish, another one for cooked meat, another for onions and garlic, and another for tomatoes and watery fruit?

Thanks!


----------

